# Dish Network DuoDVR ViP722K Wireless?



## Grippy

I talked with DISH today and asked the fellow is the Dish Network DuoDVR ViP722K receiver is wireless or wired to the other TV's. He said wireless. Is that right. The DISH deal is too good to pass up but I want to know about how it connects to the other TV's in my house.

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506

There is a wireless usb adapter that can be used to connect the 722k to your network, but all other connections, including the RF output to remote TVs are wired.


----------



## Grippy

OK Thanks. I was on the phone to Joe just a few minutes ago and I asked clearly if I could sit in this room and watch this TV and control the receiver in the living room with just the remote and he said Yes. Are you telling me then that the TV in this room will have to physically attached to the receiver in the other room?


----------



## James Long

Grippy said:


> OK Thanks. I was on the phone to Joe just a few minutes ago and I asked clearly if I could sit in this room and watch this TV and control the receiver in the living room with just the remote and he said Yes. Are you telling me then that the TV in this room will have to physically attached to the receiver in the other room?


Yes. There needs to be a physical connection between the receiver and the TV.

DISH does not make a receiver that does not require some sort of physical connection. DISH has wireless remotes which can control a receiver in another room (within range) but no wireless transmission between receiver and TV.

If you desire that you will have to find a third party solution.


----------



## mdavej

When James says there has to be a physical connection that's true. But realize Dish can use your existing cable in most cases. So if your 2 rooms are already wired for cable tv, then it will work fine with no additional wiring.

If you have no cable in room 2 and no way to install a cable, then something like THIS works very well for HD. There are even cheaper ones for SD. The one I linked works very well and is affordable if you buy used. Of course it would work with just about anything, not just Dish. AFAIK, only U-verse service from AT&T has wireless TV receivers at the moment.


----------



## Grippy

OK. Then maybe I am not asking the right question or have just been unclear. I called DISH just now to discuss with them this situation and they told me it uses a UHF antenna. A small UHF antenna is attached to I think she said the receiver and sends the signal to my TV set which also must have some kind of antenna attached. Does that help or I am still not making sense and I sincerely appreciate all the time you guys have spent on this.

Thanks


----------



## Inkosaurus

Grippy said:


> OK. Then maybe I am not asking the right question or have just been unclear. I called DISH just now to discuss with them this situation and they told me it uses a UHF antenna. A small UHF antenna is attached to I think she said the receiver and sends the signal to my TV set which also must have some kind of antenna attached. Does that help or I am still not making sense and I sincerely appreciate all the time you guys have spent on this.
> 
> Thanks


The 722(k) receiver is a single unit box that connects to two tv's, tv1 using hdmi, component or svid. 
Tv2 uses coax cable to connect to the receiver.

On the back of the 722(k) there will be a UHF antenna that will be used to allow the second remote for tv2 to interface with the receiver.
The secondary remote is also UHF meaning that you can be in tv2 room where there is *NO* receiver and still be able to change its satellite channels.

So yes, being able to interface with the receiver in tv2 room is technically completely wireless. There will not be any cables going from the remote to the receiver (as thats how i read your questions).


----------



## scooper

Grippy said:


> OK. Then maybe I am not asking the right question or have just been unclear. I called DISH just now to discuss with them this situation and they told me it uses a UHF antenna. A small UHF antenna is attached to I think she said the receiver and sends the signal to my TV set which also must have some kind of antenna attached. Does that help or I am still not making sense and I sincerely appreciate all the time you guys have spent on this.
> 
> Thanks


The little stub UHF antenna is for the UHF remotes (like many other Dish receivers). This is typically how TV2 controls it's output. However - to output from the 722(k) to any TV - a physical connection is usually required (HDMI/ component/ audio cables / TV coax cable). To wirelessly send audio and video requires an additional device (see Sling).


----------



## BobaBird

IOW, the person making the least sense here is the CSR.


----------



## Grippy

I think I get it now. I downloaded to receiver guide pdf and the illustrations always show a cable leading to the second TV. What I am going to do then is get a second receiver for this room as it is wired. Thanks Again !


----------



## Grippy

BobaBird said:


> IOW, the person making the least sense here is the CSR.


CSR ?


----------



## James Long

Grippy said:


> CSR ?


Customer service representative --- or the person/people you keep talking to on the phone who has led you to believe TV2 is "wireless" (beyond the remote control).


----------



## mdavej

Grippy said:


> I think I get it now. I downloaded to receiver guide pdf and the illustrations always show a cable leading to the second TV. What I am going to do then is get a second receiver for this room as it is wired. Thanks Again !


You're still missing something. With Dish, you don't need a second receiver. You connect one 722 to both TVs. Since room 2 is already wired, it's all done via your existing cables. If your second TV is HD, then you will need a second receiver or some other way to get HD to the other room besides the existing coax, or wait 2 weeks for a Hopper/Joey system.


----------



## Grippy

I have a DVD recorder and the kitchen TV running off the receiver I have in the second room now and don't want to lose that functionality which I think I would if I went the one receiver route.


----------



## Grippy

James Long said:


> Customer service representative --- or the person/people you keep talking to on the phone who has led you to believe TV2 is "wireless" (beyond the remote control).


And that's pretty much what he did.


----------



## jsk

The DVR functionality would be available to both TV1 & TV2. If I want to record anything to DVD, I record the program to the DVR and later transfer it to DVD. I don't believe that the DVR will be able to control the DVD (even if it was connected to TV1). You could set up the DVR to auto tune to a channel and set a timer on the DVD to record the program if you want.


----------

